# White Widow strain lacking in "Crystals."



## Staroftroy (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey sorry if this has been posted before but apparently I suck at using the Search function here. If the wrong spot to post this just let me know where to and I'll take it down and re-post.

I have two White Widows (Purchased from Amsterdam Seed Bank) that have been flowing for 7 weeks and 3 days. I'd post pics but you can't really see the lack of crystals using my camera phone. There are a ton of hairs but the crystals just aren't coming in.
I'm using a Fox Farm soil, Tiger Bloom, and Beastie Bloom. These two are under one 400 watt HPS light set on 12/12. Ventilation is great, temps stay between 65*F and 85* at the max. Average about 80*F when the lights are on. I've been giving them a Table Spoon of molasses directly on the soil close to the stem every fourth day since week 5.

I'm considering going out 10 weeks and switching up to an 8/14 Light cycle for the last two weeks like they say here:

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=463

http://www.white-widow-seeds.com/

What are Rollitup's thoughts on a ten week flowering period going 8/14 the last two weeks?

Thanks


----------



## trichlone fiend (Dec 8, 2010)

...I would add the molasses to your water, then water your plants. 
...I would leave your photoperiod alone....leave them on 12/12.
...you should see more trichomes during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering.


----------



## kether noir (Dec 8, 2010)

with my experience the ww gets tons of crystals towards the end. the last two weeks cut the light to 11/13 or so. the 48hrs of lights-out helped too. get some reptile lights, the uvb light is a big part of increasing strength. the bit about the 8/14 may work well. never tried it. it took mine (4 ladies) 10 +weeks to finish, & i am glad i waited


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 8, 2010)

i had a widow too with low resin production made it into hash it was on my 4x8 flood tabel with 3 600w hps all other strains were amazing but the widow was shit poor gentics i figure


----------



## Staroftroy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the molasses in the water.

Should I go 10 weeks? I'm thinking about going 9 regardless of whatever else I do just because I can't, in good conscious, harvest with so few crystals.


----------



## daler (Dec 8, 2010)

widow should really crystallize at 9 weeks. when i grow it the tops are almost pure white. do not change your light cycle i tried but it didnt help.
you could read the article in urban gardener (august sept issue) about how sugar based products will not help your plants if you don't add bacteria to break the down the sugar so the plant can utilize it.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 8, 2010)

Get a pocket microscope and look at the trichs, when they hit about 50% cloudy/ 50% amber, they have peaked out. Time to chop. =)


----------



## Staroftroy (Dec 8, 2010)

daler said:


> widow should really crystallize at 9 weeks. when i grow it the tops are almost pure white. do not change your light cycle i tried but it didnt help.
> you could read the article in urban gardener (august sept issue) about how sugar based products will not help your plants if you don't add bacteria to break the down the sugar so the plant can utilize it.


 Thanks. I couldn't find that article on their website though.


----------



## thexception (Dec 8, 2010)

found these posts online for you quickly, hope it helps!

People use blackstrap molasses because it adds beneficial bacteria to the soil so the roots can better break down and utilize the nutrients... i used it and it worked perfectly...




...and you can pick it up at any health food store... 
*Re: Blackstrap Molasses VS. Bloombastic* 
It doesn't actually add bacteria... it feeds the microbes in the soil, if growing organic, which breaks down the nutes in the soil so the plant can take them up...

Also many commercial bud booster / ripeners main ingredient is mollases... if you do use it make sure its unsulphered


----------



## sparkjumper (Dec 9, 2010)

Use a tablespoon of unsulphured blackstrap per gallon of water.I'm not sure it adds bacteria I believe it just feeds the microherd already present


----------



## MURK420 (Dec 13, 2010)

White Widow being a WHITE strain will react to environmental factors to increase resin production. I believe the best way to really bring out those trichomes Widow is so known for is to cut the lights completely the last 4 days of flower. I've heard good reports on just a few hours a day HPS the last week while flushing. If you think about it the Trichomes attract pollen towards the end of the season. When plants feel they wont get the pollen in time to drop seed they amp up those sticky little resin glands to let that pollen stick better. Basically STRESS those widow plants into giving you want your looking for. You gotta know the right stress to avoid Hermies. I hope this helps!


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 13, 2010)

Allot of good points to be made but lets look at the physiology of the plant and that into consideration. It is believed that the trichomes are a system to deter predation and to prevent water loss in arid environments. The indica strains of the arid parts of pakistan have some of the highest densities of trichomes. There has been a positive correlation shown between low humidity and trichome production. I don't know about the sticky pollen business. If the pollen stuck to the trichomes..then it wouldn't have the mobility to fertilize the flowers. Althogh maybe the sticky trichomes could cause temporary trapping of insects and result in increase pollination rates. 

Any ways, more will show up (and to greater extent, they will just get bigger and more noticible) in the last two weeks but I wold also lower your humidity to the 40's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 15, 2010)

lower your humidity.


----------

